# Shortage of ammo



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I was told by the folks at Gander MTN. a few weeks ago that Federal and CCI primers have been bought up by the govt and they won't see any primers until next year. There is a shortage of ammo coming soon also. I did not take them to seriously until last night when I went to place an order for primers and powder on midwayusa.com. They only had 1 case of 5000 bench rest primers in small rifle on their site. And they were out of a lot of rifle powders that I use. I've never seen that before and it concerns me. I only use bench rest primer on compition load and hate to use them on my bulk load due to price. *This is the USA and we are running out of ammo?? *Has anyone else heard about this. I bought out all the powder and primer they had at Gander today and that was not much. I have enough to make 15000 rounds. I don't see any jump on ammunition but I think that's coming soon. I just want to play it safe. Maybe Hillary is buying all the ammo so she can control guns. Keep your ears and eyes open please.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I was at the range yesterday and this very subject came up. I stopped by Gander Mtn. before my range trip...and they were out of all .45acp target ammo and have been for the last week or so. 

On another note... A friend of mine stopped by Walmart today and picked up some CCI Blazer Brass .45acp for $9.00 a box! He called me while he was there buying it to let me know he had stumbled on to a deal, So I stopped by there on my way home from work and bought the last 10 boxes. :smt033


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i have heard rumors about the ammo shortages but i'm not too worried yet....... i still have several thousand cast bullets and plenty of primers for now and a new pound of bullseye........... i think i'm set for awhile......... anyone heard anything about .22 rimfire ammo being hard to come by??


----------

